# Mounting Celing Fan to a Box Beam



## spartan1979 (Aug 31, 2006)

I want to put a ceiling fan in the our bedroom.  It has a hollow beam running across the center made up of 1x12's and a 1x6.  

Do I have to do anything special to attach the fan to this beam.
Can I just run the electrical cable through the beam and into the fan without using a junction box?

Thanks.


----------



## petey_racer (Aug 31, 2006)

No, you MUST use a junction box.
You must use a j-box rated for a fan. Also known as a "fan box".

I would not rely on the 1x material. I would cut out the 1x and mount the box to the framing above.
Get a box deep enough to extend beyond the finish by 1/8"-1/4".


----------



## spartan1979 (Aug 31, 2006)

So, I have to cut a 4" hole in the beam to mount the junction box?  I was hoping to avoid this, but I want to do it right.

The beam is 10" deep.  Do they make boxes that long? Or will I have to nail a piece of 2x4 inside the beam?

Thanks.


----------



## petey_racer (Aug 31, 2006)

You know, I glanced over the "hollow" part. Sorry.

IMO yes, you really do need to have some structure or framing to mount the box to. I myself would not rely on 1x material to hang a fan.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Spartan:
I have to agree with Petey Racer in this case; many hollow beams were built on the floor and then hung on the ceiling. Often it is all the beams can do to hold themselves and the ceiling fan may just be the straw that broke the camel's back.
Whatever I hang a fan to has to support my 220 pounds before the fan gets hung; I figure that is sufficient load to test the hanger.
Glenn


----------

